# HI, I'M A NEW MEMEBER..SOME OF YOU MAY KNOW ME ALREADY OR MY FACE



## InsaneStrength

Hi Everyone,

I just joined UK-MUSCLE yesterday and this is my first post.

I was born a raised in Batttersea south west London but I have just recently moved to Milan Italy.

As you can see my user name is InsaneStrength but some of you may know me by the real name Donovan Russell.

I have been training for over 17 years now and I have a background in Powerlifting and Bodybuilding having competed in both competitions.

I now just train for maintenance and for the love of it but saying that I still work out like i'm training for a competition!

I have been fortunate and lucky enough to become sponsored by two UK sports nutrition companies and this really has helped me immensely because as you know supplements can become very expensive, but not only this the knowledge that I have gained has been very helpful too.

I am looking forward to making some contributions in the forums and getting to know some of you guys and ladies.

One area I am very knowledgeable in is sports supplements so if any one needs any advice feel free to ask me, I also look forward to giving my advice on Powerlifting training and any other topics that I can help with.

I also look forward to learning some stuff from some of you guys and ladies too.

It would be nice to get to know you all so reply back with an introduction of yourself.

Keep up the hard training

InsaneStrength a.k.a. Donovan Russell


----------



## JM

Welcome to UKM mate


----------



## Marrsy86

Welcome to the forum mate, cant wait to tap into your knowledge as im just starting out my Powerlifting Training


----------



## InsaneStrength

Hi JM and Marrsy86,

Thank you for and the welcome and introducing yourselves.

I am off out now because I have a training session in one hour and I haven't even had my shower yet!

But I look forward to catching up when I get back later and Marrsy86 feel free to ask me any thing you want about Powewrlifting.

Have a good day.

InsaneStrength a.k.a. Donovan


----------



## MRSTRONG

Welcome to UK-m rusty .


----------



## husky

welcome mate-visited your website-very nice

h.


----------



## retro-mental

Yo

Sounds like another great member has come to the forum


----------



## MattGriff

Who did you lift with in the UK Donovan - seems your known more as a fitness PT than a Powerlifting coach? I don't see any strength and conditioning qualifications in your resume which is the staple of a Powerlifting coach? Prehaps you can correct me on this front?

Regardless welcome to the site and I hope you enjoy it some great lads and I am sure you can make a valuable contribution.


----------



## Milky

Bonjourno mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG

MattGriff said:


> Who did you lift with in the UK Donovan - seems your known more as a fitness PT than a Powerlifting coach? I don't see any strength and conditioning qualifications in your resume which is the staple of a Powerlifting coach? Prehaps you can correct me on this front?
> 
> Regardless welcome to the site and I hope you enjoy it some great lads and I am sure you can make a valuable contribution.


Lol wonder if terry hollands or Glenn Ross would be able to coach strongman you know coz they don't have paper qualifications , maybe those guys and donovan have got cabinets full of trophys instead of some **** scrap of overpriced none real world paper from some 2 bit organisation like the YMCA or ACSM ....


----------



## flinty90

Welocme to the funhouse !!!


----------



## Moonbeam

Welcome mate


----------



## MattGriff

ewen said:


> Lol wonder if terry hollands or Glenn Ross would be able to coach strongman you know coz they don't have paper qualifications , maybe those guys and donovan have got cabinets full of trophys instead of some **** scrap of overpriced none real world paper from some 2 bit organisation like the YMCA or ACSM ....


Quite possibly, my business partner is a 13 time world powerlifting champion and I train with 4 other world champions so I am well aware of these things.

I know a shed load of people in the Pl community - I just am not familiar with this man so am asking for clarification - I trust that is enough to clean the sand from your mangina over a rather rudimentary question?

That said that 'scrap' is what is required to coach top sports teams and professional athletes - and while I'm sure you have a good basis for your poh poohing (perhaps you have studied under a S&C coach and had no results?) they are well respected amongst the Powerlifting and Weightlifting community for good reason and have assisted many people who I dare say out lift you - again for a good reason.

While many people do not like to admit it and like the overly macho headlong charge into training - the appliance of bio-mechanical theory can massively improve lifts and sporting performance.

Strongman is a different ball game to Powerlifting in many, many ways - comparing the two is like comparing apples and oranges. While I don't doubt that Tel could assist with technique for events (as he has done with me in the past) his abilities are largely genetic (taking nothing from his hard work) down to his own particular biomechanical makeup and gargantuan size, his technique knowledge is based around what works for him

The best athletes do not always (or often) make the best coaches. Alex fergusson & Clive Woodward were nothing special as players, yet they can boast coaching one of the most successful Football teams in the world and the 2003 Grand Slam & Rugby World Cup winners.

Big Loz for example travels to train at Genesis Gym under Dave Beattie to improve his technical ability on the powerlifts.


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ

Hiya!!


----------



## lolik

welcome and good luck


----------



## Ste7n

Welcome Dono, sound like a good addition :cowboy:


----------



## spike

Nice!!!

Welcome :cowboy:


----------



## MRSTRONG

MattGriff said:


> Quite possibly, my business partner is a 13 time world powerlifting champion and I train with 4 other world champions so I am well aware of these things.
> 
> I know a shed load of people in the Pl community - I just am not familiar with this man so am asking for clarification - I trust that is enough to clean the sand from your mangina over a rather rudimentary question?
> 
> That said that 'scrap' is what is required to coach top sports teams and professional athletes - and while I'm sure you have a good basis for your poh poohing (perhaps you have studied under a S&C coach and had no results?) they are well respected amongst the Powerlifting and Weightlifting community for good reason and have assisted many people who I dare say out lift you - again for a good reason.
> 
> While many people do not like to admit it and like the overly macho headlong charge into training - the appliance of bio-mechanical theory can massively improve lifts and sporting performance.
> 
> Strongman is a different ball game to Powerlifting in many, many ways - comparing the two is like comparing apples and oranges. While I don't doubt that Tel could assist with technique for events (as he has done with me in the past) his abilities are largely genetic (taking nothing from his hard work) down to his own particular biomechanical makeup and gargantuan size, his technique knowledge is based around what works for him
> 
> The best athletes do not always (or often) make the best coaches. Alex fergusson & Clive Woodward were nothing special as players, yet they can boast coaching one of the most successful Football teams in the world and the 2003 Grand Slam & Rugby World Cup winners.
> 
> Big Loz for example travels to train at Genesis Gym under Dave Beattie to improve his technical ability on the powerlifts.


Wow your a serious dude ain't you , smile sometime it don't hurt


----------



## MattGriff

ewen said:


> Wow your a serious dude ain't you , smile sometime it don't hurt


Smiling and frowning take more muscles than indifference.

If I smile I have to re-carb.


----------



## atlant1s

Welcome to UKM mate


----------



## InsaneStrength

Hi Guys,

First of all before I answer MattGriff ( There is always one isn't there :2guns: ) I want to thank Ewen (nice one mate) Retro-mental, Milky, Flinty90, Milkeyc-nhfh, Martiecbs, and Lolik for welcoming me to this forum.

I look forward to getting to know you all.

Now I think I will answer MattGriff with a seperate message.

Cheers guys

InsaneStrength a.k.a. Donovan


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Good to have another PLer/ex PLer on the site as I'm an enthusiast of the sport and constantly got questions lol welcome aboard


----------



## Enjoy1

Hello and welcome to UK-M... sure we will meet again some time.. :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG

MattGriff said:


> Smiling and frowning take more muscles than indifference.
> 
> If I smile I have to re-carb.


Lol .

Indifference don't lift weights


----------



## DiggyV

Welcome on board big guy. :thumb:


----------



## InsaneStrength

MattGriff said:


> Who did you lift with in the UK Donovan - seems your known more as a fitness PT than a Powerlifting coach? I don't see any strength and conditioning qualifications in your resume which is the staple of a Powerlifting coach? Prehaps you can correct me on this front?
> 
> Regardless welcome to the site and I hope you enjoy it some great lads and I am sure you can make a valuable contribution.
> 
> MattGriff, I would have appreciated your query if you had said it in a more respectful way and introduced yourself better, but why do I detect a touch of arrogance?
> 
> If you were concerned about the other people on this forum fair enough but it seems to me that you are more interested in making yourself look important.
> 
> Any way to answer your question the powerlifting org that I joined was BAWLA, I became a member of BAWLA back in 2000.
> 
> Information about BAWLA can be found here http://www.gbpf.org.uk/Powerlifting/AboutPowerlifting.aspx
> 
> The reason you have probably not heard of me is because I only competed for two years back in 2001 and 2002 competing twice and winning my first competition at Brixton Recreation Centre in south west London.
> 
> That day in 2002 I was weighing about 100kg and lifting unassisted I lifted 170kg bench press, 240kg squat and 267.5kg deadlift.
> 
> If you would have taken the time to read my biography on my website you would have found all of this out and saved yourself the time and effort in posting your post.
> 
> If you are in the powerlifting world you would have heard of "Derek Cope" then, if you haven't back in 2000 he was the wdfpf (World Drug Free Powerlifting Federation) world powerlifting champion and since then he has won multiple world titles.
> 
> I was sponsored by Maximuscle at the same time Derek was and I have had powerlifting training from him at his home gym that he had in his Garage at the time.
> 
> I have always based my bodybuilding training around the 3 main powerlifting lifts which has kept me in very good stead.
> 
> I am a personal trainer who has competed as a powerlifter and bodybuilder and working with Derek at the time taught me a lot.
> 
> It is always an advantage to have experience in some thing rather then just learning a qualification having had no experience.
> 
> As for my qualifications I think that my qualifications as a level 3 personal trainer on top of my various other level 3 qualifications, and the fact that I have the experience in competing and winning in both Powerlifting and Bodybuilding is more then enough to give me the ability to teach people powerlifting and to give people advice.
> 
> If you wish to carry on this discussion it is better to send me a private message because I joined Ukm to give positive contributions and advice where ever I can and also to learn more from some of the guys and ladies here, not to get into some negative bickering.
> 
> Thank you for your welcome any way and i'm sure you can make some valuable contributions too.


----------



## MattGriff

InsaneStrength said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> First of all before I answer MattGriff ( There is always one isn't there :2guns: ) I want to thank Ewen (nice one mate) Retro-mental, Milky, Flinty90, Milkeyc-nhfh, Martiecbs, and Lolik for welcoming me to this forum.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know you all.
> 
> Now I think I will answer MattGriff with a seperate message.
> 
> Cheers guys
> 
> InsaneStrength a.k.a. Donovan


Do you find it surprising someone has asked about a relevant qualification given you specifically mention a strength sport?

I have worked with some and know of a fair few strength coaches in the UK on the powerlifting circit:

Giles Greenwood

Dave Beattie (Bulldog to those who know him)

Alan Fairclough

Keith Morgan

Adam Bishop

Ron Reeves (he is retired now)

Arun Singh

and so on.

But I do not know of yourself (prehaps down to my own ignorance) as a Powerlifting coach?

I am truly surprised that the most logical of questions has enlisted this response in a sporting arena known to be full of BS and Bro Science.

Perhaps you can clarify for all of us your qualifications or experience within this arena - maybe you are or were a Powerlifitng champion that I just don't know?

You may well have a relevant strength and conditioning qualification?

I was merely asking a very logical question.

And if you care to note I did also welcome you to UK Muscle.


----------



## InsaneStrength

MattGriff said:


> Who did you lift with in the UK Donovan - seems your known more as a fitness PT than a Powerlifting coach? I don't see any strength and conditioning qualifications in your resume which is the staple of a Powerlifting coach? Prehaps you can correct me on this front?
> 
> Regardless welcome to the site and I hope you enjoy it some great lads and I am sure you can make a valuable contribution.
> 
> MattGriff, I would have appreciated your query if you had said it in a more respectful way and introduced yourself better, but why do I detect a touch of arrogance?
> 
> If you were concerned about the other people on this forum fair enough but it seems to me that you are more interested in making yourself look important.
> 
> Any way to answer your question the powerlifting org that I joined was BAWLA, I became a member of BAWLA back in 2000.
> 
> The reason you have probably not heard of me is because I only competed for two years back in 2001 and 2002 competing twice and winning my first competition at Brixton Recreation Centre in south west London.
> 
> That day in 2002 I was weighing about 100kg and lifting unassisted I lifted 170kg bench press, 240kg squat and 267.5kg deadlift.
> 
> If you would have taken the time to read my biography on my website you would have found all of this out and saved yourself the time and effort in posting your post.
> 
> If you are in the powerlifting world you would have heard of "Derek Cope" then, if you haven't back in 2000 he was the wdfpf (World Drug Free Powerlifting Federation) world powerlifting champion and since then he has won multiple world titles.
> 
> I was sponsored by Maximuscle at the same time Derek was and I have had powerlifting training from him at his home gym that he had in his Garage at the time.
> 
> I have always based my bodybuilding training around the 3 main powerlifting lifts which has kept me in very good stead.
> 
> I am a personal trainer who has competed as a powerlifter and bodybuilder and working with Derek at the time taught me a lot.
> 
> It is always an advantage to have experience in some thing rather then just learning a qualification having had no experience.
> 
> As for my qualifications I think that my qualifications as a level 3 personal trainer on top of my various other level 3 qualifications, and the fact that I have the experience in competing and winning in both Powerlifting and Bodybuilding is more then enough to give me the ability to teach people powerlifting and to give people advice.
> 
> If you wish to carry on this discussion it is better to send me a private message because I joined Ukm to give positive contributions and advice where ever I can and also to learn more from some of the guys and ladies here, not to get into some negative bickering.
> 
> Thank you for your welcome any way and i'm sure you can make some valuable contributions too.


----------



## Guest

Welcome Buddy!!


----------



## eezy1

i dont care how strong you are. less of the caps!!

welcome aboard


----------



## MattGriff

InsaneStrength said:


> Large post.


Any hints of arrogance or attempts to make myself look important are sadly down to your own interpretations, as stated it is a very logical and reasonable question to ask and is very common when someone comes to a site boasting of achievements and sponsors etc - If you do not like being questioned then perhaps re-address the way you introduce yourself? Maybe I am wrong, maybe it is crossed wires - it is largely irrelevant I suppose.

The other level 3 qualifications are irrelevant to powerlifitng really and so are not a topic of discussion with myself as they are not of consequence to the point made so I am not sure why you have mentioned them - I have at no point called them into dispute? It was the specific lack of a certain qualification that interested me.

I will watch with interest your posts relating to powerlifting from your two competitions and I would be interested to hear the thoughts of some of the other experience powerlifters in addition to myself who have competed on the world stage.

We are quite a tight nit community which is why I found your post interesting.

As an idea, perhaps you could furnish me with your take on an appropriate mid season squat programme for someone who suffers with a hamstring weakness and over extended forward lean (two of the most common problems I am sure you will agree)?

It would be nice to see what your take on the problem is if you are happy to do that?

A memmber of my gym is actually suffering with this, I would be interestd to see how close your advice is to a few other lifters and coaches.


----------



## LeBigMac

Welcome buddy.


----------



## Thunderstruck

Welcome along to the forum, good to see 2 mighty stags clashing! Turns me on it does.


----------



## Breda

Griff give the man a chance to settle down before you still grilling him you unruly [email protected] welcomes are just to say hi and what not but no you've gone beyond the call of duty and fully called him out 

Welcome to the forum insanestrength :thumbup1:


----------



## Thunderstruck

No dont stop them, i want to see them in a ring, oiled up and graplling mmmmmm big men.


----------



## Breda

Thunderstruck said:


> No dont stop them, i want to see them in a ring, oiled up and graplling mmmmmm big men.


I wasnt stopping them bro but you're on your own with the rest of that


----------



## luther1

Buon pomeriggio e benvenuto Donovan


----------



## bennyrock

Gud day bruce.


----------



## Queenie

Welcome. Now play nicely boys x x


----------



## MattGriff

Breda said:


> Griff give the man a chance to settle down before you still grilling him you unruly [email protected] welcomes are just to say hi and what not but no you've gone beyond the call of duty and fully called him out
> 
> Welcome to the forum insanestrength :thumbup1:


Ha ha many apologies - I have heard so many PTs give 'Powerlifting' advice which has been the biggest load of **** gravy I have heard, and usually they talk of this achievement and that achievement and frankly i and others could **** a better coaching plan than they offer.

I am sure this chap is lovely but playing and winning two games of rugby and being a fitness coach does not make me a skilled rugby coach. Anyone who claims that outs themselves immediately to the well schooled in the powerlifts - they are far more technical and take years to fully master ( I am sure the likes of Martin Brown and Chris Jenkins on here will back me up on that point if asked).

Basically a fancy website and flashy introduction does naff all for me, I like to get to the bones of it quickly - saves wasting valuable time in listening to the advice.

I could of course be talking the biggest pile of **** on the planet and be totally wrong and this fella may offer the best advice out there, but nobody on Powerliftinguk or the facebook world of powerlifters and strongmen seems to know or rate him so I am guessing it is all front. We shall see I suppose.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Welcome OP

Lol this site cracks me up...mrs must think i'm high on crack laughing to myself...poor guy aint even got as far as general convo


----------



## gashead88

wooo getting heated in here :devil2: , just when it was starting to slack aswell :-D


----------



## GreedyBen

Hello and welcome, great first thread!


----------



## Russs

welcome


----------



## Breda

MattGriff:2684535 said:


> Ha ha many apologies - I have heard so many PTs give 'Powerlifting' advice which has been the biggest load of **** gravy I have heard, and usually they talk of this achievement and that achievement and frankly i and others could **** a better coaching plan than they offer.
> 
> I am sure this chap is lovely but playing and winning two games of rugby and being a fitness coach does not make me a skilled rugby coach. Anyone who claims that outs themselves immediately to the well schooled in the powerlifts - they are far more technical and take years to fully master ( I am sure the likes of Martin Brown and Chris Jenkins on here will back me up on that point if asked).
> 
> Basically a fancy website and flashy introduction does naff all for me, I like to get to the bones of it quickly - saves wasting valuable time in listening to the advice.
> 
> I could of course be talking the biggest pile of **** on the planet and be totally wrong and this fella may offer the best advice out there, but nobody on Powerliftinguk or the facebook world of powerlifters and strongmen seems to know or rate him so I am guessing it is all front. We shall see I suppose.


Being glutten for a good bit of pointless bickering I have subbed into this welcome pmsl


----------



## InsaneStrength

MattGriff said:


> Any hints of arrogance or attempts to make myself look important are sadly down to your own interpretations, as stated it is a very logical and reasonable question to ask and is very common when someone comes to a site boasting of achievements and sponsors etc - If you do not like being questioned then perhaps re-address the way you introduce yourself? Maybe I am wrong, maybe it is crossed wires - it is largely irrelevant I suppose.
> 
> The other level 3 qualifications are irrelevant to powerlifitng really and so are not a topic of discussion with myself as they are not of consequence to the point made so I am not sure why you have mentioned them - I have at no point called them into dispute? It was the specific lack of a certain qualification that interested me.
> 
> I will watch with interest your posts relating to powerlifting from your two competitions and I would be interested to hear the thoughts of some of the other experience powerlifters in addition to myself who have competed on the world stage.
> 
> We are quite a tight nit community which is why I found your post interesting.
> 
> As an idea, perhaps you could furnish me with your take on an appropriate mid season squat programme for someone who suffers with a hamstring weakness and over extended forward lean (two of the most common problems I am sure you will agree)?
> 
> It would be nice to see what your take on the problem is if you are happy to do that?
> 
> A memmber of my gym is actually suffering with this, I would be interestd to see how close your advice is to a few other lifters and coaches.


Ha ha MattGriff you make me laugh mate, ooooow I better be careful now wouldn't want to say any thing that goes against what this supreme king of knowledge mr no it all says now, yeh right you wish mate!

I started of polite enough but some one like you doesn't deserve respect back when you don't give it yourself.

You obviously didn't read my last message properly (I take it you can read:wacko which is why you continue trying to make yourself look important so now you are not just arrogant you are quite obviously ignorant too!

First this guy tells me that I should re- address the way I introduce myself! Well I'll be damned, this coming from so one who's first introduction was to be an arrogant ****and to try and put me down because of his personal vendetta against personal trainers...Please!

But going back to what he said about my introduction, if you go back to my first introduction and read it again im sure you all will see that it is absolutely fine, he uses the words "Boasting" of my achievements and sponsors but that's so far from the truth because when you read the wording of my intro you will see it was written from some one being humble, a word he probably doesn't know the meaning of.

I mentioned becoming sponsored by two UK sports nutrition companies because I have been and I am but you didn't see me mention the names of the two companies in my intro did you, plus I could easily have put loads of pictures of me advertising supplements from these two companies in my profile pictures to really boast like you say but did I do that?..errrr no once again.

What's wrong does it bug you that this personal trainer who obviously doesn't know what he is talking about according to you has managed to gain sponsorship from two nutrition companies? Maybe if you try working on your personality you might be able to achieve the same.

I asked you if you had heard of "Derek Cope" the multiple wdfpf world powerlifting champion who also was sponsored at the same time as me but you didn't mention anything? Have you heard of him or not? If you haven't do a google search under "Derek Cope Powerlifting champion".

Being trained from him was one of the best things that I have done and I am very proud to have trained in his own private home gym.

I have one of my level 3 Advance training books in front of me right now and ill be damned! there is a section in here with over 15 different training systems and in quote it says "Most of the systems have evolved from bodybuilding, Olympic weight lifting, Powerlifting and athletics", so along with my 17 years of training, my level 3 qualifications as well as my various other qualifications, my time competing and my training from Derek Cope I am sure that I am more then capable of teaching and givng effective powerlifting programs. Funny enough one of the testimonials on my wesite from a man named "Stuart Wood" was on a powerlifting program that I precribed for and was training him in.

Damn! I forgot that your word is the be all and end all of every thing to do with powerlifting so I guess I better just rip up all my powerlifting programs, forget about my competing experience and start to tell people I can't train them in powerlifting anymore because you said so...yeh right:nono:

I respect Derek Cope more then some one like you who infact is the one who has done all the boosting here and not me, check yourself mate.

As for your program from me (this guy is unbelievable :lol: ) you know where you can stick that don't you 

I'm off this topic now and wont be wasting any more off my time responding to him.

If your arrogance means that you have to continue that's entirely up to you, you can post it to my email and I will respond when I find the time otherwise you will just get ignored.

I wish to apologise to all you other guys and ladies on here but I want to say hello to every one else who have welcomed me to this forum.

Look forward to getting to know you all, im off to work now.

InsaneStrength a.k.a.Donovan


----------



## MattGriff

InsaneStrength said:


> Nonsensical drivel


I will respond to this rather abusive post via private message as I will not be drawn into this level of puerile talk on here - it is unbecoming of a professional but certainly suggests defensiveness, which itself suggests I was correct in my estimation.


----------



## Breda

MattGriff said:


> I will respond to this rather abusive post via private message as I will not be drawn into this level of puerile talk on here - it is unbecoming of a professional but certainly suggests defensiveness, which itself suggests I was correct in my estimation.


I really shouldnt sh!t stir........... but, You cant pm him mate he's a newb so looks like we're all gonna have to watch this play out from beginning to end


----------



## Mars

MattGriff said:


> I will respond to this rather abusive post via private message as I will not be drawn into this level of puerile talk on here - it is unbecoming of a professional but certainly suggests defensiveness, which itself suggests I was correct in my estimation.


It's not abusive and why are you so intent on trying to disrespect this guy. He may or may not be all he claims but he is certainly not doing anything wrong.


----------



## ripped2011

Welcome mate. As long as were all helping each other thats what its all about. And none of the typical BB B/s.

Glad to hear you've been doing some heavy lifting. Excellent.

Good look to you hope to read some of your posts one day.


----------



## The Shredder

Welcome dude!


----------



## MattGriff

Mars said:


> It's not abusive and why are you so intent on trying to disrespect this guy. He may or may not be all he claims but he is certainly not doing anything wrong.


I have simply asked for a relevant qualification which he has taken exception to. The only discussion has been around this, I have stated I am not calling anything else into question so as such can't quite see where you are coming from.

I have openly stated that I could be wrong - read back over the posts and it is there in black and white.

My posts have been reasonable, literate and logical. Taking the full posts into contex can you please show me where they are disrespectful?

Insinuating someone cannot read or calling them an "arrogant ****" is abusive and rather purile in my book.


----------



## MattGriff

InsaneStrength said:


> Ha ha MattGriff you make me laugh mate, ooooow I better be careful now wouldn't want to say any thing that goes against what this supreme king of knowledge mr no it all says now, yeh right you wish mate!
> 
> That's Mr 'Know' it all to you ;-)
> 
> *I started of polite enough but some one like you doesn't deserve respect back when you don't give it yourself.*
> 
> *
> This is your own issues of insecurity I am afraid*
> 
> You obviously didn't read my last message properly (I take it you can read ) which is why you continue trying to make yourself look important so now you are not just arrogant you are quite obviously ignorant too!
> 
> *I am doing my best; a task that is no small feat given the grammar used.*
> 
> First this guy tells me that I should re- address the way I introduce myself! Well I'll be damned, this coming from so one who's first introduction was to be an arrogant ****and to try and put me down because of his personal vendetta against personal trainers...Please!
> 
> *I asked a simple question that queried the bedrock of that which was said. A perfectly logical question!*
> 
> *
> From the retorts it is more than clear this has attacked your pride, I can only assume due to some insecurity in this area. A professional would have made a simple response rather than turning this into a personal issue.*
> 
> But going back to what he said about my introduction, if you go back to my first introduction and read it again im sure you all will see that it is absolutely fine, he uses the words "Boasting" of my achievements and sponsors but that's so far from the truth because when you read the wording of my intro you will see it was written from some one being humble, a word he probably doesn't know the meaning of.
> 
> *You are correct, it is a very humble introduction - please accept my apologies "Insane Strength". I see now how humble both your username and introduction were.*
> 
> I mentioned becoming sponsored by two UK sports nutrition companies because I have been and I am but you didn't see me mention the names of the two companies in my intro did you, plus I could easily have put loads of pictures of me advertising supplements from these two companies in my profile pictures to really boast like you say but did I do that?..errrr no once again.
> 
> *Did a child write that retort? You could have not mentioned it at all - that would have been humble and modest!*
> 
> What's wrong does it bug you that this personal trainer who obviously doesn't know what he is talking about according to you has managed to gain sponsorship from two nutrition companies? Maybe if you try working on your personality you might be able to achieve the same.
> 
> *Will it bother you if I advise I have more sponsors than you did?*
> 
> I asked you if you had heard of "Derek Cope" the multiple wdfpf world powerlifting champion who also was sponsored at the same time as me but you didn't mention anything? Have you heard of him or not? If you haven't do a google search under "Derek Cope Powerlifting champion".
> 
> Being trained from him was one of the best things that I have done and I am very proud to have trained in his own private home gym.
> 
> *Nope, not heard of him. As apparently it was I that was boasting though I should probably mention that I train a WDFPA champion, not under one.*
> 
> *
> One reason this is not mentioned is that the WDFPA is largely a joke federation (aside a few females) . Drug free liters lift with the GBPF (and the IPF) . So as for Derek Cope if he did it in the WDFPA it is "Big fish, little pond" syndrome I am afraid. *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> I train with people who have trained and competed with Ed Coan, Kirk Karwoski, Doug Young, Bill Kazmier - ever heard of those chaps? I am a personal friend of John Neighbor the first man in the UK to bench 600lbs, Mick King - 62 year old man who benches 240kgs raw. *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> You talk about not posting pics of suppliments sponsorship - look at just what I could talk about if I were bosting little man. I have mentioned it here to prove how stupid your point was!*
> 
> I have one of my level 3 Advance training books in front of me right now and ill be damned! there is a section in here with over 15 different training systems and in quote it says "Most of the systems have evolved from bodybuilding, Olympic weight lifting, Powerlifting and athletics", so along with my 17 years of training, my level 3 qualifications as well as my various other qualifications, my time competing and my training from Derek Cope I am sure that I am more then capable of teaching and givng effective powerlifting programs. Funny enough one of the testimonials on my wesite from a man named "Stuart Wood" was on a powerlifting program that I precribed for and was training him in.
> 
> Damn! I forgot that your word is the be all and end all of every thing to do with powerlifting so I guess I better just rip up all my powerlifting programs, forget about my competing experience and start to tell people I can't train them in powerlifting anymore because you said so...yeh right
> 
> *Who? Don't recall seeing Stuart Wood smashing any records anywhere? *
> 
> *
> Perhaps you can direct me to the success of this programme rather than talking of an internet testimonial which has about as much use as a chocolate teapot.*
> 
> *
> It really has got your goat that you do not have a specific qualification towards powerlifting doesn't it?*
> 
> I respect Derek Cope more then some one like you who infact is the one who has done all the boosting here and not me, check yourself mate.
> 
> *Please try to use big boy language when discussing issues; it is far more professional than this uneducated drivel.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> I am most certainly not a 'mate' to someone so intellectually stunted in his response.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> I may change my name from my actual name to "Unbelievable God Body" or "Gargantuan Lifts" as such names apparently dull the senses to logic and may make me understand you a little more.*
> 
> As for your program from me (this guy is unbelievable ) you know where you can stick that don't you
> 
> I'm off this topic now and wont be wasting any more off my time responding to him.
> 
> If your arrogance means that you have to continue that's entirely up to you, you can post it to my email and I will respond when I find the time otherwise you will just get ignored.
> 
> I wish to apologise to all you other guys and ladies on here but I want to say hello to every one else who have welcomed me to this forum.
> 
> Look forward to getting to know you all, im off to work now.
> 
> InsaneStrength a.k.a.Donovan
> 
> *Well I suppose it only fair if you are going to publicly insult me I post this retort publicly - if anything it makes a good read for everyone else.*
> 
> *
> You take care "Insane Strength" you may accidentally deadlift 500kgs with that sort of name.*


In bold just for the amusement of others.


----------



## Guest

I don't get this whole debate for a welcome thread.....


----------



## Wheyman

Welcome!

From the guys at http://www.pro-10.com


----------



## Gator

Lol at Mattgriff slight chip on shoulder maybe?? :whistling:


----------



## MattGriff

Gator said:


> Lol at Mattgriff slight chip on shoulder maybe?? :whistling:


That made you laugh out loud? You must be 'Rolfing' at a stand up comic and perhaps shiny objects ;-)


----------



## Milky

Well this is the warm welcome all new members should expect....

Dont know you mate, dont care about your qualifications just want to welcome you to what believe it or not is a friendly, very informative forum.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Shall we all have a nice cup of tea? Welcome mate.


----------



## sutmae

Has the p*ssing competition finished yet?

Insanestrength welcome.

Mattgriff lighten up. I googled your name and got fcuk all results! Oh and you're avi is quite apt!


----------



## jjcooper

Welcome to UK-M mate!

barny barny barny barny barny :spam:


----------



## MattGriff

sutmae said:


> Has the p*ssing competition finished yet?
> 
> Insanestrength welcome.
> 
> Mattgriff lighten up. I googled your name and got fcuk all results! Oh and you're avi is quite apt!


I would say to stick to lifting weights, but as is apparent from your Avi it too is a pretty unsuccessful pursuit too. Not a great deal of hope for you really.


----------



## sutmae

MattGriff said:


> I would say to stick to lifting weights, but as is apparent from your Avi it too is a pretty unsuccessful pursuit too. Not a great deal of hope for you really.


LOL. You'd make a great motivational speaker!

If you knew anything about me and read my journal i'm proud of what i've achieved so far and comments from you make no difference whatsoever.

I've had great advice and encouragement from loads of members and thankfully the people who write comments like you do are in the minority.

Could go on but tbh you're not worth it.


----------



## 3752

Guys calm down no need for the school ground b0llox.......so stop with the insults or leave the board


----------



## darksider

MattGriff said:


> I would say to stick to lifting weights, but as is apparent from your Avi it too is a pretty unsuccessful pursuit too. Not a great deal of hope for you really.


Are you still at it, haven't bothered with this thread since you started gobbing off the other day! Why dont you just relax or quit posting, simples

Oh yeah hi insane strength all the best mate.


----------



## retro-mental

Matt From a few of your posts i have read you seem like a decent chap who is up for a laugh but slatting someone in there welcome thread dont look great for you. If the guy is not who he says he is then down the line he will get found out and called NOQUALIFICATIONS in a massive epic thread about him but at least give the guy a chance. I understand you take pride in what you do and after looking through some youtube vids of your gym i would not doubt your info for one minute but having a stand off argument with a new member in a welcome thread aint really the way to do it. If it bothers you so much then dont read it. Like i said the good guys stay the bad guys go.

Time will tell


----------



## MattGriff

retro-mental said:


> Matt From a few of your posts i have read you seem like a decent chap who is up for a laugh but slatting someone in there welcome thread dont look great for you. If the guy is not who he says he is then down the line he will get found out and called NOQUALIFICATIONS in a massive epic thread about him but at least give the guy a chance. I understand you take pride in what you do and after looking through some youtube vids of your gym i would not doubt your info for one minute but having a stand off argument with a new member in a welcome thread aint really the way to do it. If it bothers you so much then dont read it. Like i said the good guys stay the bad guys go.
> 
> Time will tell


One thing people will realise with me is that I don't take the internet very seriously at all - but what I do like to do is wind up those who do, it is basically more cerebral gym banter.

I will happily admit I don't actually care about it, I just found it really funny that someone got crazily defensive over a simple question so decided to have a little fishing session for him - I didn't expect so many bites to be honest but that's probably because at most places people know me well and know I am taking the pee being a wind up merchant (which I am as you can see from this thread very, very good at) why do you think my avi would be as it is, it is obviously inviting and I love the irony.

If people saw some of the comments or texts I have posted/sent to the likes of Terry Hollands or Big Loz etc you would understand what I mean. They know I know the score and they know I just like winding people up for 'the lulz'. People just make it easy for me when they get all defensive.

I would apologise for upset, but it wouldn't be heartfelt as I am tittering at all the macho bull responses and attempted insults so I'll just blow you all a big kiss XXX


----------



## Avena

That is a strange fetish for winding up people.

And well,nobody is asked for qualifications when entering this forum as we mix professional knowledge with life-experience with hit-and-miss on all topics. Otherwise I would chase guys to provide their degree in urology when they advise members on what to do when they can't get it up...


----------



## QUEST

whats happening

can someone tell me but in BIG LETTERS

cant find my glasses


----------



## Avena

roblee said:


> whats happening
> 
> can someone tell me but in BIG LETTERS
> 
> cant find my glasses


TOTAL FCUK UP!!


----------



## retro-mental

MattGriff said:


> One thing people will realise with me is that I don't take the internet very seriously at all - but what I do like to do is wind up those who do, it is basically more cerebral gym banter.
> 
> I will happily admit I don't actually care about it, I just found it really funny that someone got crazily defensive over a simple question so decided to have a little fishing session for him - I didn't expect so many bites to be honest but that's probably because at most places people know me well and know I am taking the pee being a wind up merchant (which I am as you can see from this thread very, very good at) why do you think my avi would be as it is, it is obviously inviting and I love the irony.
> 
> If people saw some of the comments or texts I have posted/sent to the likes of Terry Hollands or Big Loz etc you would understand what I mean. They know I know the score and they know I just like winding people up for 'the lulz'. People just make it easy for me when they get all defensive.
> 
> I would apologise for upset, but it wouldn't be heartfelt as I am tittering at all the macho bull responses and attempted insults so I'll just blow you all a big kiss XXX


Like i said i have read some of your posts and you seem up for a laugh and quite knowledgeble. I have to say if it was my first post i would feel pretty dissapointed in the forum.

The way i like to roll is i can call you a c*nt !!!! and as long as the !!!! are at the end everyone knows i am having a laugh you c*nt !!!! 

Now get back to the threads about deadlifts and stuff where your knowledge is good !!!! < see what i did there !!!! and then !!!!!


----------



## Fatstuff

LOL how did i miss this thread, if i could rep breda for his fantastic effort with a wooden spoon i would. Welcome to ukm, friendly bunch we are  ......... oh, account deleted??? :lol:


----------



## 3752

MattGriff said:


> One thing people will realise with me is that I don't take the internet very seriously at all - but what I do like to do is wind up those who do, it is basically more cerebral gym banter.
> 
> I will happily admit I don't actually care about it, I just found it really funny that someone got crazily defensive over a simple question so decided to have a little fishing session for him - I didn't expect so many bites to be honest but that's probably because at most places people know me well and know I am taking the pee being a wind up merchant (which I am as you can see from this thread very, very good at) why do you think my avi would be as it is, it is obviously inviting and I love the irony.
> 
> If people saw some of the comments or texts I have posted/sent to the likes of Terry Hollands or Big Loz etc you would understand what I mean. They know I know the score and they know I just like winding people up for 'the lulz'. People just make it easy for me when they get all defensive.
> 
> I would apologise for upset, but it wouldn't be heartfelt as I am tittering at all the macho bull responses and attempted insults so I'll just blow you all a big kiss XXX


well dont make a huge habit of taking a thread over with your wind ups.......


----------



## dtlv

MattGriff said:


> One thing people will realise with me is that I don't take the internet very seriously at all - but what I do like to do is wind up those who do, it is basically more cerebral gym banter.
> 
> I will happily admit I don't actually care about it, I just found it really funny that someone got crazily defensive over a simple question so decided to have a little fishing session for him - I didn't expect so many bites to be honest but that's probably because at most places people know me well and know I am taking the pee being a wind up merchant (which I am as you can see from this thread very, very good at) why do you think my avi would be as it is, it is obviously inviting and I love the irony.
> 
> If people saw some of the comments or texts I have posted/sent to the likes of Terry Hollands or Big Loz etc you would understand what I mean. They know I know the score and they know I just like winding people up for 'the lulz'. People just make it easy for me when they get all defensive.
> 
> I would apologise for upset, but it wouldn't be heartfelt as I am tittering at all the macho bull responses and attempted insults so I'll just blow you all a big kiss XXX


This is quite sad really, and I feel sorry for you.

There do seem to be many people who don't take online communities seriously, and who like to wind up those who do, but in truth the people not taking it seriously in this way miss out on so much. Winding people up who do invest in the online experience may be amusing for some, but at the same time it loses respect for those who do it, and means that by not investing much seriousness themselves they miss out on some potentially wonderful freindships that can be formed as well as the highest quality of information exchange and learning.

Am sorry that you don't respect the honest responses of other people and denegrate those responses to 'macho bull' only worthy of 'tittering' at - this however says a lot more about you and the lack of respect you have for the views and opinions of others than it does about anything said to you. If you are not bothered by it and find it purely 'amusing' then please take the courtesy not to post about it - since you 'don't really care' then this restraint shouldn't feel like a problem or bother you. If however it does bother you then maybe look to assess your own conduct online, as maybe any irritation you feel comes from your chosen mode of perception - in other words by seeking not to take such things seriously, you are acting as if such things are beneath you, and maybe its this display of disrespect which encourages others to respond to you in a negative way and thus causes you irritation.


----------



## MattGriff

Dtlv74 said:


> This is quite sad really, and I feel sorry for you.
> 
> There do seem to be many people who don't take online communities seriously, and who like to wind up those who do, but in truth the people not taking it seriously in this way miss out on so much. Winding people up who do invest in the online experience may be amusing for some, but at the same time it loses respect for those who do it, and means that by not investing much seriousness themselves they miss out on some potentially wonderful freindships that can be formed as well as the highest quality of information exchange and learning.
> 
> Am sorry that you don't respect the honest responses of other people and denegrate those responses to 'macho bull' only worthy of 'tittering' at - this however says a lot more about you and the lack of respect you have for the views and opinions of others than it does about anything said to you. If you are not bothered by it and find it purely 'amusing' then please take the courtesy not to post about it - since you 'don't really care' then this restraint shouldn't feel like a problem or bother you. If however it does bother you then maybe look to assess your own conduct online, as maybe any irritation you feel comes from your chosen mode of perception - in other words by seeking not to take such things seriously, you are acting as if such things are beneath you, and maybe its this display of disrespect which encourages others to respond to you in a negative way and thus causes you irritation.


The pseudo psychology worthy of Jeremy Kyle aside.

'The highest quality of information exchange and learning' as you so eloquently put it does not come from those who profess to know something they do not - this is where the highest quality of misinformation and 'bro-science' comes from. Sadly you have completely misinterpreted this situation.

My original post was and I quote:

"Who did you lift with in the UK Donovan - seems your known more as a fitness PT than a Powerlifting coach? I don't see any strength and conditioning qualifications in your resume which is the staple of a Powerlifting coach? Perhaps you can correct me on this front?

Regardless welcome to the site and I hope you enjoy it some great lads and I am sure you can make a valuable contribution. "

I have queried a federation, and a qualification and asked for correction if available.

Then I have warmly welcomed the OP to the site have I not?

The original query of mine was very valid to establish the very point you are talking about - it was only the defensive retort that I took as sport as it was apparent I had just exposed a charlatan.

The OP has in a roundabout fashion admitted not having the appropriate qualification - or indeed much experience in the questioned arena at all.

As such your point becomes invalid and redundant as my query was establishing exactly the quality of the information that could be received - you have failed to identify this.

Many apologies if daring to query something is not allowed on this board - unfortunately in my profession there is an awful lot of nonsense, and people such as this do not help as they fill the internet with misinformation.

Taking your argument to point I just exposed someone who could in fact only speak in a bro-science fashion about Powerlifting and Strength training and would not likely be offering 'The highest quality of information exchange and learning'.


----------



## dtlv

MattGriff said:


> The pseudo psychology worthy of Jeremy Kyle aside.
> 
> 'The highest quality of information exchange and learning' as you so eloquently put it does not come from those who profess to know something they do not - this is where the highest quality of misinformation and 'bro-science' comes from. Sadly you have completely misinterpreted this situation.
> 
> My original post was and I quote:
> 
> "Who did you lift with in the UK Donovan - seems your known more as a fitness PT than a Powerlifting coach? I don't see any strength and conditioning qualifications in your resume which is the staple of a Powerlifting coach? Perhaps you can correct me on this front?
> 
> Regardless welcome to the site and I hope you enjoy it some great lads and I am sure you can make a valuable contribution. "
> 
> I have queried a federation, and a qualification and asked for correction if available.
> 
> Then I have warmly welcomed the OP to the site have I not?
> 
> The original query of mine was very valid to establish the very point you are talking about - it was only the defensive retort that I took as sport as it was apparent I had just exposed a charlatan.
> 
> The OP has in a roundabout fashion admitted not having the appropriate qualification - or indeed much experience in the questioned arena at all.
> 
> As such your point becomes invalid and redundant as my query was establishing exactly the quality of the information that could be received - you have failed to identify this.
> 
> Many apologies if daring to query something is not allowed on this board - unfortunately in my profession there is an awful lot of nonsense, and people such as this do not help as they fill the internet with misinformation.
> 
> Taking your argument to point I just exposed someone who could in fact only speak in a bro-science fashion about Powerlifting and Strength training and would not likely be offering 'The highest quality of information exchange and learning'.


Making inquiries are fine - I actually have no issues with your intial post or questions directed at the OP, its how you handled yourself afterwards in seeking to denegrate the values of anyone taking online communities seriously.

You have admitted yourself just a few posts back that you don't take online things seriously, so why should you care about the quality of information online if that is the case?

If you enjoy winding people up and don't care about the impact of it then why even bother to reply to my post? If you were true to your word about not being bothered am surprised it was worth your time.


----------



## MattGriff

Dtlv74 said:


> Making inquiries are fine - I actually have no issues with your intial post or questions directed at the OP, its how you handled yourself afterwards in seeking to denegrate the values of anyone taking online communities seriously.
> 
> You have admitted yourself just a few posts back that you don't take online things seriously, so why should you care about the quality of information online if that is the case?
> 
> If you enjoy winding people up and don't care about the impact of it then why even bother to reply to my post? If you were true to your word about not being bothered am surprised it was worth your time.


This is simply not the case, take a look over the posts a little more closely - you may just note if you read it in an unbiased fashion that the OP's retorts were aggressive and quickly degenerated into name calling, I simply rode along for the ride on his defensive nature. For a few posts I actually was trying to get an answer to my question - pointing out that I had indeed welcomed him.

Surprising you have not mentioned the conduct of this 'Professional' - and it is an interesting psychological trait; as my argument was in fact valid, and unfortunately for the op and unbeknownst to him I am coming from a professional position of knowledge on this front he immediately became the underdog. And as has been demonstrated in various studies, there is a natural tendency to support in a bias fashion the underdog.

Sadly the problem of the internet is people taking a totalitarian view on things; I find it rather ridiculous and obtuse if I am honest. I say I don't take things seriously it is applied to everything - come now, you are a big boy I am sure you can apply some logic rather than robotically reading a denotation.

I mentioned in my last post something related to this yet you have seemingly not understood or applied this to your last post? I am not sure why this is?

Allow me to clarify, I do not take insults, obvious banter or questions of my character seriously - if it does not affect my 'real' life as it were why would I or indeed anybody care.

Your last paragraph is backwards - because I enjoy it is exactly why I DID respond to your post.


----------



## InsaneStrength

Hi everyone,

I have to say that I do feel very welcomed to this site, thank you all very much.

You all read my last long post so I don't need to say any more on that subject.

From next week im gonna be getting more involved in the other forums as im going away for the weekend now and will not be going on line.

I have a question? Am I able to post private messages or do I have to upgrade my account first?

Enjoy the weekend :thumb:


----------



## Breda

Welcome thread of the year.. round of applause all round


----------



## hackskii

Welcome to the board Donovin

To MattGriff, you probably do know your stuff, but your post was reported, and once I read through the whole thread, it was warranted that it was reported.

This wont be a long post but I will send you a clear message.

Your attitude sucks, I don't care if you were the worlds best instructor at anything, your condescending attitude, better than you attitude sucks.

I will tell you right now, clean it up, stop provoking, stop being the certification cop, or you will not last.

Don't bother to reply to my post, I can see it will be a slight attack and defensive posture, I said what I said, you will do what I said, or you are toast.

Simple.


----------



## dtlv

MattGriff said:


> This is simply not the case, take a look over the posts a little more closely - you may just note if you read it in an unbiased fashion that the OP's retorts were aggressive and quickly degenerated into name calling, I simply rode along for the ride on his defensive nature. For a few posts I actually was trying to get an answer to my question - pointing out that I had indeed welcomed him.
> 
> Surprising you have not mentioned the conduct of this 'Professional' - and it is an interesting psychological trait; as my argument was in fact valid, and unfortunately for the op and unbeknownst to him I am coming from a professional position of knowledge on this front he immediately became the underdog. And as has been demonstrated in various studies, there is a natural tendency to support in a bias fashion the underdog.
> 
> Sadly the problem of the internet is people taking a totalitarian view on things; I find it rather ridiculous and obtuse if I am honest. I say I don't take things seriously it is applied to everything - come now, you are a big boy I am sure you can apply some logic rather than robotically reading a denotation.
> 
> I mentioned in my last post something related to this yet you have seemingly not understood or applied this to your last post? I am not sure why this is?
> 
> Allow me to clarify, I do not take insults, obvious banter or questions of my character seriously - if it does not affect my 'real' life as it were why would I or indeed anybody care.
> 
> Your last paragraph is backwards - because I enjoy it is exactly why I DID respond to your post.


Wow, you really take all this seriously don't you... slightly different when someone is winding YOU up online isn't it? :tongue:


----------



## MattGriff

Dtlv74 said:


> Wow, you really take all this seriously don't you... slightly different when someone is winding YOU up online isn't it? :tongue:


Sadly a predictable retort to a reasonable argument.


----------



## MRSTRONG

MattGriff said:


> I would say to stick to lifting weights, but as is apparent from your Avi it too is a pretty unsuccessful pursuit too. Not a great deal of hope for you really.


uncalled for pal , your coming across as a twat , banter is great but your post is not banter .

what is your problem ?


----------



## MattGriff

hackskii said:


> Welcome to the board Donovin
> 
> To MattGriff, you probably do know your stuff, but your post was reported, and once I read through the whole thread, it was warranted that it was reported.
> 
> This wont be a long post but I will send you a clear message.
> 
> Your attitude sucks, I don't care if you were the worlds best instructor at anything, your condescending attitude, better than you attitude sucks.
> 
> I will tell you right now, clean it up, stop provoking, stop being the certification cop, or you will not last.
> 
> Don't bother to reply to my post, I can see it will be a slight attack and defensive posture, I said what I said, you will do what I said, or you are toast.
> 
> Simple.


In fairness I believe it was a misunderstanding, perhaps a language barrier - I suppose statistically 9/11 Americans wouldn't understand it.


----------



## Guest

MattGriff said:


> In fairness I believe it was a misunderstanding, perhaps a language barrier - I suppose statistically 9/11 Americans wouldn't understand it.


Think that's the nail in your coffin. That's quite offensive to many members on here.

Your Such a [email protected] mate!


----------



## MRSTRONG

MattGriff said:


> In fairness I believe it was a misunderstanding, perhaps a language barrier - I suppose statistically 9/11 Americans wouldn't understand it.


sorry i dont understand it can you say it slowly ?


----------



## hackskii

MattGriff said:


> In fairness I believe it was a misunderstanding, perhaps a language barrier - I suppose statistically 9/11 Americans wouldn't understand it.


Wow, you just do not get it, take a week off and see if you can understand.

When you come back, keep it clean, or it will be forever.


----------



## big steve

how did that happen!


----------



## hackskii

I want to apologize to the board for the actions of MattGriff.

Again welcome to the board, never in my life have I seen such flames on a welcome page.

Thank you members for reporting these crap posts, I really appreciate it, nice to have a good board and your help makes it a great board.

Thanks again for the help lads, sorry for all the confusion, and again to Donovan, welcome to the board.


----------



## MRSTRONG

hackskii said:


> I want to apologize to the board for the actions of MattGriff.
> 
> Again welcome to the board, never in my life have I seen such flames on a welcome page.
> 
> Thank you members for reporting these crap posts, I really appreciate it, nice to have a good board and your help makes it a great board.
> 
> Thanks again for the help lads, sorry for all the confusion, and again to Donovan, welcome to the board.


no no thank you scott and the other mods for letting guys have the chance to apologize , but its upto the member to do so it seems big matt griff didnt want to .


----------



## retro-mental

Just to think matt that I was almost sticking up for you as I am sure your a decent guy who came across as one of the biggest wankers on the board on this thread. I hope when you come back you can stick to giving out good advice rather than trolling someones welcome thread.

You probably dont realize how you looked but as a proffesional powerlifting coach that regularly txt's Terry Hollands and Loz i would have thought you would have a more proffesional and adult attitude. Its a shame as under all your arrogance and self worth you had some good info in you and could become a very valid member of this board.

I would like to take the time to rep insanestrength for sticking around with such a hostile welcome and to be honest i dont care what certificates you have or havent got. if you can give out good info and be a decent member then you are more than welcome by all other members to the board


----------



## BIG BUCK

Ironic that in his final few minutes on this board Matt had more likes than posts! A shame it's turned out this way but there was no other outcome.


----------



## Breda

hackskii said:


> I want to apologize to the board for the actions of MattGriff.
> 
> Again welcome to the board, never in my life have I seen such flames on a welcome page.
> 
> Thank you members for reporting these crap posts, I really appreciate it, nice to have a good board and your help makes it a great board.
> 
> Thanks again for the help lads, sorry for all the confusion, and again to Donovan, welcome to the board.


Nothing to apologise for bro Some people have hard heads

TBF tho i've had a few interactions with Griff on the forum and he seems a decent enough fella, given some good advice to other members too but maybe there's something going on behind the scenes that we don't know about.

Either way it doesnt matter he's banned and hopefully when he comes back he'll know when to give up


----------



## Smitch

The internetz is serious business.


----------



## Milky

MattGriff said:


> In fairness I believe it was a misunderstanding, perhaps a language barrier - I suppose statistically 9/11 Americans wouldn't understand it.


That has to be one of the most disgusting, offensive posts l have read on here you utter pr**k....

Scot on behalf of all the decent members l apologise for this...


----------



## Thunderstruck

God lord aslmighty is this thread seriously part of the uk-muscle forum i love so much, how can one guy be so nasty, rude, arrogant and disresectful just because a new member has introduced themselves and has given us some history of what he has done, and to be honest if it is all true id be mighty proud of it and want to tell people too.

Got i sneaky feeling theres history between these guys but whatever it is doing crap like that on a public forum isnt the way to sort it out, and with a comment like that 9/11 bullsh1t im suprised its just a weeks ban, that imo shows total evilness to sink so low, i wouldnt be supprised if hes also pushed a dancing kid off an underground train lately aswell!!!

Well done to the mods for dealing with it all very well indeed. :thumb:


----------



## DutchTony

InsaneStrength said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just joined UK-MUSCLE yesterday and this is my first post.
> 
> I was born a raised in Batttersea south west London but I have just recently moved to Milan Italy.
> 
> As you can see my user name is InsaneStrength but some of you may know me by the real name Donovan Russell.
> 
> I have been training for over 17 years now and I have a background in Powerlifting and Bodybuilding having competed in both competitions.
> 
> I now just train for maintenance and for the love of it but saying that I still work out like i'm training for a competition!
> 
> I have been fortunate and lucky enough to become sponsored by two UK sports nutrition companies and this really has helped me immensely because as you know supplements can become very expensive, but not only this the knowledge that I have gained has been very helpful too.
> 
> I am looking forward to making some contributions in the forums and getting to know some of you guys and ladies.
> 
> One area I am very knowledgeable in is sports supplements so if any one needs any advice feel free to ask me, I also look forward to giving my advice on Powerlifting training and any other topics that I can help with.
> 
> I also look forward to learning some stuff from some of you guys and ladies too.
> 
> It would be nice to get to know you all so reply back with an introduction of yourself.
> 
> Keep up the hard training
> 
> InsaneStrength a.k.a. Donovan Russell


Welcome mate


----------



## DutchTony

MattGriff said:


> In fairness I believe it was a misunderstanding, perhaps a language barrier - I suppose statistically 9/11 Americans wouldn't understand it.


Wow. There is no excuse for that. You are disgusting!!!


----------



## InsaneStrength

Thunderstruck said:



> God lord aslmighty is this thread seriously part of the uk-muscle forum i love so much, how can one guy be so nasty, rude, arrogant and disresectful just because a new member has introduced themselves and has given us some history of what he has done, and to be honest if it is all true id be mighty proud of it and want to tell people too.
> 
> Got i sneaky feeling theres history between these guys but whatever it is doing crap like that on a public forum isnt the way to sort it out, and with a comment like that 9/11 bullsh1t im suprised its just a weeks ban, that imo shows total evilness to sink so low, i wouldnt be supprised if hes also pushed a dancing kid off an underground train lately aswell!!!
> 
> Well done to the mods for dealing with it all very well indeed. :thumb:


Hi Thunderstruck,

I can honestly tell you that there is absolutely no history between me and him, I have never met him and I have never heard of him.

Joining UKM was the first time I came to know him but any way enough about that.

I have just done a write up on the "Gaining weight" and "Losing weight" sections of the forum, it is mainly for people new to training so you may probably already know every thing that I have said.

Any all the best mate and if i'm not back on here before 25th have a great christmas.

p.s I agree, well done to the Mods for doing a great job...have a great christmas


----------



## Rekless

Knew i knew the name from somewhere is this you...


----------



## Fatstuff

LOL woopsy, i shall let u ppl know if he really is an ar5e in real life as i will be meeting with him in the new year, hes been nothing but helpful by pm to me so i think maybe its just a different sense of humour or an issue with general personal trainers teaching powerlifting. Who knows, watch this space, welcome to ukm.


----------



## Avena

Fatstuff said:


> LOL woopsy, i shall let u ppl know if he really is an ar5e in real life as i will be meeting with him in the new year, hes been nothing but helpful by pm to me so i think maybe its just a different sense of humour or an issue with general personal trainers teaching powerlifting. Who knows, watch this space, welcome to ukm.


I don't think anybody implies the guy is an ass in real life its just that he came up here like really stuck up his own backside. Can not get my head round why would he have to have issues with personal trainer teaching powerlifting, especially if that trainer has done a thing or two himself. He's not trying to teach pro athletes ffs!

So maybe I should be a certified athletics coach to instruct somebody on a treadmill or to run in the park?


----------

